# Link Me Your Furry Discord Servers!



## DisconnectedYT (Sep 11, 2016)

As the title says i cant find any good furry Discord servers.
If you know any can u pretty plz put the invite codes below and ill join!


----------



## Nyapano (Sep 11, 2016)

Discord - Work in progress community, but welcoming new people 
Discord - For aspiring writers or those interested in reading


----------



## Starbeak (Sep 11, 2016)

There really should be an official one instead of irc or irq i forget which it is lol

I don't have a Discord server but I bounce around different gaming ones. Try the Furry reddit thread, maybe you will have more luck there. (=


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Sep 11, 2016)

Discord - Even though we were built on a small foundation of gamers, we also dabble in the art side of things. It's small and anyone is welcome, so long as you read the rules prior. ;3


----------



## Shakey Tonics (Mar 26, 2017)

Discord We are a new server that wants people of all fandoms, including furries. We respect everyone. We can chill and talk.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Mar 30, 2017)

Nyapano said:


> Discord - Work in progress community, but welcoming new people
> Discord - For aspiring writers or those interested in reading


May I get those links again ? those expired unfortunately XD


----------



## Nyapano (Apr 7, 2017)

Augmented Husky said:


> May I get those links again ? those expired unfortunately XD


Oh sorry, I'm not online much here anymore, try messaging me which one you want


----------



## -Praydeth- (Apr 7, 2017)

well ere is the one everyone has been askin me for. Discord


----------



## Boscono (Apr 13, 2017)

New Furry Discord; Used to own another big discord that people enjoyed. Except this one doesn't condone NSFW material at the moment, maybe in the future. Feel free to join, heavily moderated and room for more moderators for the people that like to volunteer.  Discord


----------



## gothboy420 (Apr 29, 2017)

All of these links have expired someone please send an updated one!


----------



## NoctisVulpes (May 5, 2017)

https://discord.gg/E7BKX7j

This is currently the largest / most active Furry Discord server.


----------



## Xerus (May 8, 2017)

Aww. I was using that last one and somehow I disconnected from it and it's now invalid. :|

Oh, nevermind. It seems I got booted for mentioning that I was learning. o_o Well alright then...


----------



## Starbeak (May 9, 2017)

Yeah that main reddit furry channel is really uptight and clique-based I wouldn't post too much there. It is the largest furry server out there though.


----------



## NoctisVulpes (May 9, 2017)

Xerus said:


> Aww. I was using that last one and somehow I disconnected from it and it's now invalid. :|
> 
> Oh, nevermind. It seems I got booted for mentioning that I was learning. o_o Well alright then...




I can look into it if you'd like


----------



## coyoterust (May 10, 2017)

I've created one solely for artists and people looking for artists - Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## MrPhox (May 25, 2017)

I did have on, but I deleted it. Reason is I only have about 5 names, but no one talk.

I'm on FN Discord server, bit more active, but it seem that Discord is also quiet like many IRC


----------



## katalistik (May 25, 2017)

If you guys want to join a server just PM me. It's a active server and we'd like to have more people.


----------



## bluethefox (Jun 11, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
i made one where furries chat and send art.


----------



## KiroAnima (Jun 20, 2017)

I made one for SFW/NSFW Stuff :3

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fluffy Puff (Jun 25, 2017)

CTH Official -Anime, gaming and fur heaven CTH is a server for everyone who would love to make friends with us, enjoy and have fun with our custom made bots. We enjoy talking about anime, (furries apparently), steam games and events with special prizes! Come join our fun!! :3 Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fluffy Puff (Jun 25, 2017)

CTH Official -Anime, gaming and fur heaven CTH is a server for everyone who would love to make friends with us, enjoy and have fun with our custom made bots. We enjoy talking about anime, (furries apparently), steam games and events with special prizes! Come join our fun!! :3 Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fluffy Puff (Jun 25, 2017)

I also partner and help other furry servers


----------



## Pokis (Jul 6, 2017)

We have no rules , just boundaries. All channels are NSFW and your yiff preferences should be freely expressed on Yiffage. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Fluffy Puff (Jul 6, 2017)

Kango a fellow Eden a traitor to CTH server DM ad everywhere on the server. Support CTH Furry Server and help us regain the lost trust Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## -Praydeth- (Jul 8, 2017)

Here is another server that I take part in.
Please keep in mind the server kicks users that go inactive for decent periods of time without mention &/or a history of being a important member of the community.

The server is pretty laid back & practically anything is up for discussion as long as controversial & NSFW discussions are kept to their respective channels when asked to be kept put in their respective channels by anyone.

We have been trying to get a larger staff team because it isn't too big but we often are able to manage because there generally isn't too much that pops up.

You have to answer a few questions apon joining before you can get access to the channels & hopefully the staff team will be able to get to you shortly once you join.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## xGFurry (Jul 13, 2017)

https://discord.gg/pF8W8Sy || ACTIVE || FURRY GROUP ||


----------



## Amiir (Jul 23, 2017)

NoctisVulpes said:


> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> 
> This is currently the largest / most active Furry Discord server.


Is that the one with a white paw on a black background as icon? 'Cause I was using it just now and got kicked/banned for no reason lmao


----------



## danilka2065 (Aug 2, 2017)

Good russian furry server(you can speak english and use translator):
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Kazan Lupin (Aug 4, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
I am owner of a small community based furry server... mostly close-knit friends but we accept literally everybody, furry or not.


----------



## Blaez Lowell (Aug 27, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
A upcoming Furry chat (NSFW) and (SFW)
We have music, games, and soon to be much more! We hope to see you soon!


----------



## Multoran (Aug 29, 2017)

Blaez Lowell said:


> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> A upcoming Furry chat (NSFW) and (SFW)
> We have music, games, and soon to be much more! We hope to see you soon!


Hey, it looks like your link has expired...
Could I maybe get an new one?


----------



## Blaez Lowell (Aug 29, 2017)

Multoran said:


> Hey, it looks like your link has expired...
> Could I maybe get an new one?


That's a non expiring link but here have another Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Multoran (Aug 29, 2017)

Blaez Lowell said:


> That's a non expiring link but here have another Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


Idk, its just telling me that its invalid or expired.


----------



## Blaez Lowell (Aug 29, 2017)

Did you open in app? Perhaps post a screenshot and give me your username


----------



## Multoran (Aug 29, 2017)

>>> Multoran #8192


----------



## Blaez Lowell (Aug 29, 2017)

_cough cough _So what happened was you got in the midst of a raid, and you got banned, either by me or the bot, you've been unbanned as well


----------



## Multoran (Aug 29, 2017)

Blaez Lowell said:


> _cough cough _So what happened was you got in the midst of a raid, and you got banned, either by me or the bot, you've been unbanned as well


Ah.  Well, thanks xD


----------



## Bunished (Sep 20, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers here for all your furry rps and NSFW needs


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 6, 2017)

Still looking for new people on my discord, made it more than a month ago but recently it has really started to take off.

I offer multiple different things. From nice chatting and hanging around, casual RPs, and a more serious RP forum for worldbuilding ((nation/character building)) in multiple settings such as medieval fantasy, sci-fi, and apocalyptic((Voting ends tonight o if you want a say in what happens as far as setting and story join quickly!)), and maybe others.

Link is here: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## KooK (Oct 7, 2017)

Brand spankin new furry discord server, come in, have some kool-aid.

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## DarithePomsky (Oct 9, 2017)

Well I do have a Furry Role-Play Server if you're interested c: 46 members atm with usually 25-30 furries online ^u^ 
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## KooK (Oct 15, 2017)

For some reason the old link expired.  Come on in!  Emphasis on CSGO, PUBG, and Rainbow 6!  Everybody is welcome though!

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Storm38 (Oct 18, 2017)

My two favs
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
And Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Oct 21, 2017)

Nyapano said:


> Discord - For aspiring writers or those interested in reading



If this one still exists can you link it again please?


----------



## MaxineScarlet (Nov 19, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers  me and my friend are looking for members ^^


----------



## Limedragon27 (Dec 4, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

New discord group I made, it's mainly for nsfw medieval fantasy rps, but has other uses too, like sharing art and chatting.


----------



## CarrotJuice (Dec 11, 2017)

*Carrot's Corner Discord*: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Casual Conversation | Art(_SFW & NSFW_) | Server Events(_Including give-aways, free art, and competitions_) | Active Staff | Self Promotion | Fursuit Channel | Art requests, and more!


Come check us out today, and join our growing community.
-Konach.


----------



## Gregtheslayer (Dec 16, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers 

Open server for anyone,  very destructive. Its a new server where i dont want to restrict people alot

Im looking up for new people to join and im open to any questions


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's an anti-recommendation. 
Avoid one called "Furry Central" or something along those lines.
Not only is it wildly, relentlessly NSFW - and thus, inappropriate for this forum - it's an unpleasant crowd.
I mean, if you're into that kind of thing, go ahead, but this thread is for decent communities, isn't it?


----------



## Miote (Dec 28, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers *Alkara. The world of furries and weebs.*
I made a server with furry and anime centric channels, but theres also a main hub for regular people to use. We got active admins, bots, nsfw channels, memes, and a couple other things. We're still pretty new, but we're willing to take advice from the community if they have anything to say.


----------



## Kar-Kai (Feb 3, 2018)

*Kar's Server*   <--- My small server that is for people to chill, roleplay, or share art. 
c: Everyone here is pretty chill. We also have monthly *free art raffles*.  
So, come on in! Voice chatting is highly encouraged as well. 

See ya there.
_-Kar-Kai_​


----------



## Saphira123456 (Aug 15, 2018)

DisconnectedYT said:


> As the title says i cant find any good furry Discord servers.
> If you know any can u pretty plz put the invite codes below and ill join!



Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers My server. Draconia!

STRICTLY SFW AND ROLEPLAY. There are some non-roleplay channels but it is primarily a roleplay server. The rules are a little weird regarding canon/fanon and true OCs though. I hope none of you mind.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 19, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

We have over 140 members and well trained staff that is free of the politics and drama that this forum has.


----------



## Gradiusgadwin (Aug 22, 2018)

Shadawoo: A chill discord server of mine with 459 members (and still growing gradually) for macrophilia, furries, roleplaying, meme, anime and manga, video games, hentai etc. And for praising Awoo.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Jonas Schmitz (Aug 22, 2018)

Für alle Deutschsprachigen Furry unter uns. Schnuppert mal vorbei, wir freuen uns auf euch.
Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Norm Horseman (Aug 27, 2018)

r/Macrophilia: www.reddit.com: r/Macrophilia

r/Macrophilia's official discord: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Both furry positive Macrophilia/sizeplay sites. We're definitely roleplay first!


----------



## RedWolve (Sep 20, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers  Looking for staff and Event Manager's
The Red Furries®


----------



## Asher Grey (Sep 24, 2018)

I have a Discord server, it's completely SFW(keeps out a lot of drama) but the folks in it are mature. We always have at least one YCH/bust raffle going for free, plus regular events. It's art-centric and honestly fun to be in: Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## SmolDog (Nov 20, 2018)

I know it's an old topic but if anyone ever wants to join a chill gaming, art, music etc furry server, I'd love to have you all. ^^ We have a little over 80 - 100 members currently but they're chill and won't blow up your Discord. xP (Mostly because we all have jobs) I created it for my city in Austin, TX but anyone can join.  The link is below. ^^

Gamer Furs Discord


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 20, 2018)

SmolDog said:


> I know it's an old topic but if anyone ever wants to join a chill gaming, art, music etc furry server, I'd love to have you all. ^^ We have a little over 80 - 100 members currently but they're chill and won't blow up your Discord. xP (Mostly because we all have jobs) I created it for my city in Austin, TX but anyone can join.  The link is below. ^^
> 
> Gamer Furs Discord


Do you need to be in Austin? I am from Texas.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 20, 2018)

I am trying to start up a Discord server for railfurs, furries who are also train enthusiasts in some fashion or another. If anybody's interested in joining, send me a note/PM/whatever, and I'll give you an invite. I'm not going to post the invite out here, I'm sort of selective with who gets in, but I have good reason for doing this.


----------



## Nyapano (Nov 22, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers Furry writing community! It's fallen from its former glory, no doubt, but I'm confident that with enough users, it can come back! 


Also, it's not *neccesarily* furry, but a majority of the users are. This is a much more recently created D&D service to help people find groups for their timezones! 
_Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers_


----------



## Massan Otter (Nov 22, 2018)

Matt the Terrier said:


> I am trying to start up a Discord server for railfurs, furries who are also train enthusiasts in some fashion or another. If anybody's interested in joining, send me a note/PM/whatever, and I'll give you an invite. I'm not going to post the invite out here, I'm sort of selective with who gets in, but I have good reason for doing this.



Seems like one for @MetroFox2 , if he's not on there already.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Nov 22, 2018)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
Made this server for those interested in a medieval fantasy setting, it's based in the Dragon majority nation called Koralzia, though all species are allowed. It's still a wip, but there's enough on it to where I think I could open it. The server is a RP server, but general chatting is good too.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 22, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Seems like one for @MetroFox2 , if he's not on there already.



Who pinged me!? Ah... Actually that does sound interesting, I have far too many train photos and nowhere to spam them anyway. Yay for Anorak-Fur server.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Nov 24, 2018)

I currently have two servers that wouldn't mind some more activity!

*The Wishdragon Fellowship* - general server for all art lovers! Opt-in NSFW. (Please post SFW stuff, I would appreciate that!)
*Dragondom* - As in "kingdom" you perv. A server for all dragon fans! Opt-in NSFW and dedicated Spyro channels. (No vore allowed!)

Both servers require validation of all members! That just means we slap the Verified role on you when we think you're not a bot or a raider. Just say one or two normal people things and you should get it lol


----------



## fourur (Nov 25, 2018)

so many server, many expired link...


----------



## DylanM40 (Nov 25, 2018)

fourur said:


> so many server, many expired link...


Yeah it sucks. To bad it wasn't set up without the timer.


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Jan 17, 2019)

Here are non expiring links to my three servers

My SFW server Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

My general NSFW server Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

Yiffasaurus (the name says it all; it's mainly a dinosaur yiff server) Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## SpiritualAngelWolf (Jan 23, 2019)

Here is my furry discord server! Just a small one that is about 700 members. Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers


----------



## Blaez Lowell (Jul 27, 2019)

Join the The Furry Brothel Discord Server! New Discord link old server got raided so here's the new one!


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 27, 2019)

Join the tj live Discord Server!


----------

